# Fishing on Golden Lake



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

I went to Golden Lake (West of Hatton) about a week ago, Tuesday. We drove snowmobiles out and fished the middle of the lake, it had about 11-13 inches of ice on it. Not even a bite. There was a guy there that said he was marking perch galore on his Vexilar and camera, but nothing. Anyone been there lately or heard how it is?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

It's been really quiet for us to when out last week. Fished for hours and only caught 2.


----------

